# Halloween Jello Shots



## rockplayson

I'm going to have to try this. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## PierPressure

Awesome, how many shots do these recipes make?


----------



## SmartisSexy

Nice recipe I am going to check this out.


----------



## Absinthia

PierPressure said:


> Awesome, how many shots do these recipes make?




I'm not sure. I haven't made them yet myself. A friend of mine made them last year and there were quite a few of each one.


----------



## madammorrible

Anybody got a purple colored one and a red one?


----------



## mysterymaiden

Ooh those could be DANGEROUS! haha. Looks awesome. mind if I post to my Facebook party peeps?


----------



## DarkMaiden

These are my favorite red ones (I put them in needleless syringes and it looks like blood)... 

1 (3oz) pkg of strawberry or strawberry kiwi jello
1C water
1/2C vodka
1/4C Midori/melon liqueur
1/4C peach schnapps

Bring water to boiling, then pour over gelatin, stirring until dissolved. Add alcohol, mixing well. Chill 2-4 hours... Makes about 20 (using 1 oz cups)

Also, I recommend getting a cheap turkey baster at the dollar store or somewhere and using it to fill the cups. It's MUCH less messy and easier than pouring or using funnels.


----------



## RedSonja

darkmaiden, may i ask where you got those syringes? that shot set up would be great for my vamp party!


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard

ok I have a ? also how easily does the jello come thru the syringe they look awesome


----------



## rockplayson

PierPressure said:


> Awesome, how many shots do these recipes make?


I tried these and mine were 14 cups. (those little plastic ones most people make them in.)

Mine sucked but I'm not very good at making this kind of stuff so I suggest test it early.


----------



## DarkMaiden

*syringes*



RedSonja said:


> darkmaiden, may i ask where you got those syringes? that shot set up would be great for my vamp party!


I got mine on ebay, they are actual medical syringes without the needles... but you can also get them at any farm supply store and probably at any medical supply store. Or you can buy the more expensive ones that are actually made for jello shots from 
http://www.barproducts.com/

It is under Drinkware, I think they are like 65 cents each or something... I got my test tube shooters from that website for a great price.


----------



## DarkMaiden

silent_cries_go_unheard said:


> ok I have a ? also how easily does the jello come thru the syringe they look awesome


The jello comes out great, and doesn't drip out so you can eat as little or as much as you want. Everyone loves them because they aren't messy and sticky like the cups can be


----------



## halloween71

I got my syringes from barproducts along with some test tubes....they come out good.


----------



## halloween71

rockplayson said:


> I tried these and mine were 14 cups. (those little plastic ones most people make them in.)
> 
> Mine sucked but I'm not very good at making this kind of stuff so I suggest test it early.


Trial and error.
you have to find the right jello to go with the right liquer.
I use alot of vodka and coconut rum in mine.


----------



## missbook

Absinthia said:


> Candy Corn Jello Shots
> 
> 4-serving size box Orange Jello
> ¾ cup boiling water
> Dissolve Jello in boiling water for 2 minutes
> 
> Add
> 
> ½ cup Licor 43 Liqueur
> ¼ cup Curacao Orange Liqueur
> ¼ cup cold water
> ¼ cup heavy cream
> 
> Mix well and pour into Jello Shot cups for a tasty Halloween candy flavored treat. Place the containers into the refrigerator until they are set.
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie Jello Shots
> 
> 4-serving size box of Kraft Orange Jello
> 4-serving size box of Kraft Island Pineapple Jello
> 4-serving size box of Kraft Lime Jello
> 2 ¼ cups of boiling water
> 
> Dissolve all Jello in boiling water for 2 minutes.
> 
> Add
> 
> ½ cup Light Rum
> ½ cup Gold Rum
> ½ cup Dark Rum
> ½ cup 151 Rum
> ¼ cup Apricot Brandy
> 
> Mix well and pour into Jello Shot cups. Place the containers into the refrigerator until they are set.
> 
> 
> Candy Apple Jello Shots
> 
> 4-serving size box of Kraft Apple Jello
> ¾ cup boiling water
> 
> Dissolve Jello in boiling water for 2 minutes
> 
> Add
> 
> ¾ cup Apple Pucker Schnapps
> 2 Tablespoons Hot Damn Schnapps
> ½ cup cold water
> 
> Mix well and pour into Jello Shot cups for the candy apple flavored Halloween treat. Place the containers into the refrigerator until they are set.


These sound awesome, but I am not finding apply jello anywhere. Do you get it some place specific?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

missbook said:


> These sound awesome, but I am not finding apply jello anywhere. Do you get it some place specific?


It's a little late but try Amazon.com ... That's where I ended up finding my Pina Colada jello and a few of the other non basic flavors.


----------



## lfirst

We had 1000 jello shots in 12 cc syringes they were fantastic. I will add these recipes to my next party! Thanks


----------



## lfirst

You can buy syringes from vet supply company and they come thru syringes easily!


----------



## VexFX

These sound fantastic, and I'm a big fan of the Jello shot.


----------



## halloween71

Found this recipe in a link on this board everybody loved it.
Next year I may try apple vodka in place of the sour pucker.
The alchol is not very strong but people were eating them like crazy.
Candy apple
4 oz apple cider
2 oz water
1 envelope of knox geletin
put in sauce pan add ingredients remove when geletin dissolves
add 8 oz sour apple pucker-after it has cooled put in container-when they firm up put carameal(sp) ice cream sauce on top.


----------



## halloween71

lfirst said:


> We had 1000 jello shots in 12 cc syringes they were fantastic. I will add these recipes to my next party! Thanks


1000?wow 80 was alot for me to get done.


----------



## missbook

Absinthia said:


> Zombie Jello Shots
> 
> 4-serving size box of Kraft Orange Jello
> 4-serving size box of Kraft Island Pineapple Jello
> 4-serving size box of Kraft Lime Jello
> 2 ¼ cups of boiling water
> 
> Dissolve all Jello in boiling water for 2 minutes.
> 
> Add
> 
> ½ cup Light Rum
> ½ cup Gold Rum
> ½ cup Dark Rum
> ½ cup 151 Rum
> ¼ cup Apricot Brandy
> 
> Mix well and pour into Jello Shot cups. Place the containers into the refrigerator until they are set.
> 
> 
> Candy Apple Jello Shots
> 
> 4-serving size box of Kraft Apple Jello
> ¾ cup boiling water
> 
> Dissolve Jello in boiling water for 2 minutes
> 
> Add
> 
> ¾ cup Apple Pucker Schnapps
> 2 Tablespoons Hot Damn Schnapps
> ½ cup cold water
> 
> Mix well and pour into Jello Shot cups for the candy apple flavored Halloween treat. Place the containers into the refrigerator until they are set.


For our party we made the zombie and the apple shots with a few modifications. 

For the Zombie Shots:
The only place we found Pinapple Jello was Amazon by the case, so we subsituted strawberry in its place. Also, we had a hard time finding 4oz serving boxes, so we doubled the recipe, we ended with with 50 shots and 7-5oz dixie cups of jello. It is a huge recipe. We also changed up the alcohol just a bit, we added orange rum instead of gold, and spiced instead of dark. We also subbed a 1/4 cup of Tonic water for the water so that they glowed.

For the Candy Apple Jello Shots:
We used clear gelatin and green apple syrup for homemade icees. We also added a 1/2c of Apple Vodka instead of 1/2c Puckers to cut the sour and increase the proof. Next year we will sugar it some as they were a little too sour. There was also a 1/4c of Tonic Water instead of water as well for glowing. This recipe made about 24 shots.


----------



## Ecula

*Haha, here is some jello... Pizza dough gone ectoplasm *









*
This happened while I was doing my jello shots.*


----------



## Witchie_Woman

To those looking for pineapple jello: check Walmart. I was able to find pineapple, watermelon and cranberry there, but not at any of the other grocery stores that I checked.


----------



## Hazbabu

Pineapple jello with pineapple rum was a favorite at my party. I also look for cranberry jello around Thanksgiving and save it to make cosmo jello shots.


----------



## Witchie_Woman

I mixed pineapple jello with island punch pucker (which is bright blue). They turned out a nice green color and everyone loved them. They were the first to go out of the 9 flavors that I made.


----------

